# Magic Mountain 2/2/13 Carpool Day trip



## billski (Dec 12, 2012)

My club (ACE) is planning a carpool day-trip to  Magic, on Saturday February 2nd. It's intended as new-to-the-mountain  boarders and skier group, but everyone is welcome, even Bill!  

There will  be attractive pricing and a mountain tour for the group. Drop a note if  you want more info or are interested.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2012)

Day trip?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 12, 2012)

Bill, curiosity more so than a request but are you offering to extend the ACE discount that day to all AZ members?


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2012)

I'll have to check with the mgt (over there) on the pricing.   I am confident it would be extended to first-time at the mountain peeps.  

We are pitching it as a day trip with carpool to keep the expense down.  Trying to fill the low-cost niche.   If people want to stay overnight, go for it; meet for dinner, etc. 

Hey, pretend you're in school again - how many people can you cram into one room without the manager getting on to what you're doing?!!

The tour will be a little bit for everyone of all skill levels.  Even some tree tours for those who either don't feel comfortable or have never tried to not hit trees before!


----------



## billski (Dec 27, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> Bill, curiosity more so than a request but are you offering to extend the ACE discount that day to all AZ members?



After much procrastination, I got the answer in five minutes.  YES!  We can extend the offer to others outside our club (providing you are nice to me ).  

I would prefer that you send me your name so I can put it on the list I provide them.  Without you on a list, there will be no confusion.  A ticket rate is forthcoming.


----------



## mlkrgr (Dec 28, 2012)

I will consider going. Provided it'd likely be a decent day and I'm available, I'll be there.


----------



## BoarderPatrol (Dec 29, 2012)

Billski, Will you be posting the pricing on this thread or should we contact you directly?


----------



## billski (Jan 1, 2013)

We're still ON for Feb 2nd!  Join us.  I'm working with Magic to make this a bigger event.
PM me privately if you are interested in going.

bill@aceskiandboardclub.org


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't forget the day trip to Magic this Saturday 2/2.  Friends and  family are invited to join.  First two that show at Magic and find Marty  or Bill we'll give you a 2-fer coupon!  We've only got one, but it's a  keeper.  Of course, we have a special club rate, AND free pizza.  How  can you pass up free??? 

Deal

$45 lift tickets at the  window (regular Saturday price $59). Show your ACE ID at the ticket  counter. or $44 in advance at Liftopia.com

 Friends and family qualify too!

Do drop us a note and let us know you can attend, so we know how many pizzas to make and chairs to reserve!  
trips@aceskiandboardclub.org

Plenty of lift service and snowmaking.  Lots of blues and greens!
http://www.magicmtn.com/

Thank you Jim Sullivan, Big Kahuna, Magic Mountain.


See you there.

Marty and Bil


----------

